# What Are Your Favourite Non-Featured Journals?



## shangman

Something I love about UKAPS is the sheer number of amazing journals. When I first joined, I dived into the Featured Journals and was so inspired by them, and learnt a huge amount from them, so I was quite sad when I realised I'd read them all! 

I thought that was it for amazing journals, but then realised there so many incredible non-featured journals too. What I really love about these journals is the variety - all different styles, experiments and approaches. It's not about world-class photography (though many have it!), it's about trying out ideas and sharing knowledge. In my tank's journal, people have posted a few links to fantastic ones I'd never be able to find otherwise, especially as some are a decade old. I'd love to read some more gems  

*So I wondered... what are your favourite non-featured journals? *

I will start with...

I've been looking at ripariums a lot recently, so I love <@Hydrophyte's journals> (thanks for the rec @mort). Great selection of unusual plants, and all are named (nothing more annoying than a beautiful tank with no plant names attached!!)

Another rec from @ScareCrow was this <wonderful killifish jungle tank from @killi69>, which is such a beautiful combination of luscious growth and stunning special fish.

This <lovely lowtech South American dream tank> from @mrjackdempsey, recommended to me by @dw1305, another beautiful tank with fantastic vigorous plants and lovely rare fish.

<@CooKieS has loads of completely stunning journals>, absolute hardscape dreams

<@Shinobi also has lots of beautiful journals>, with amazing hardscape and really stunning colours

Finally, <@zozo's 3 of life>, which was the first time I saw beautiful emersed growth and it totally enchanted me.

There are so many more than this, let's share them!


----------



## castle

First one that comes to mind is Spring Passage.


----------



## shangman

castle said:


> First one that comes to mind is Spring Passage.


Love it!!! ...on a side note, I really admire all the people that build their own stands and do amazing DIY, including all the plumbing and electrics! I love to focus on the beauty of inside the glass box, but UKAPS has really made me appreciate what's outside it too and how it fits into your house, and really how you don't have to rely on what's easily for sale if you want to.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Will have to have a look for this one A complete novice setting up l think? his first ever tank. Basically he was relying on members advice and thanks to that he ended up with pretty good planted tank. Not a terrific aquascape as often seen but a nicely done planted tank with a little help from his friends🙂


----------



## castle

A few more saved in book marks:






						New Decade, New Decadence...
					

On to the next one...



					www.ukaps.org
				



 Scape corner
 The Celestial Swamp - A voyage through a flooded forest fringe (Shallow Riparium) 
NAtural Jurassic....shaky video p17. 
Tom's Mini M 








						Low maintenance Jungle set up
					

Hi all, I've just up graded for a Juwel Rio 240 with a TetraTec 1200 filter and Hydor 300w.  Lighting is a T5 Arcadia Luminaire.  As before no water changes, just top up with filter maintenance once a month.  At the moment dosing is once a week with 5ml Trace, 2.5ml Easycarbo daily.  Fishes...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Courtneybst

Good point!

One of my favourite to memory (I have an awful memory) is 'Yellow Pebblequarium' by @Emil. I love the design of the scape but also the custom built yellow stand, it's my kind of vibe.









						Yellow Pebblequarium
					

Hello Fellow Aquatic Plant Friends,   After several months experiencing all the joys that the planted tank brings, time has come to upgrade the size. I've decided to go from 60 to a whopping 90 liters! I know it's not much by any means but I needed to be reasonable. I'm renting my place and an...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## mort

This is a very cool tank I think you'd enjoy Splash tetra paludarium 
Iain's other tanks are also beautiful.


----------



## Ady34

Great post, there are endless quality journals each inspiring in their own rights.


----------



## LondonDragon

Great thread, some Featured Journals have been in there for a long time also, and we are always happy for suggestions from members about journals to move into that section.


----------



## shangman

castle said:


> A few more saved in book marks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Decade, New Decadence...
> 
> 
> On to the next one...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukaps.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scape corner
> The Celestial Swamp - A voyage through a flooded forest fringe (Shallow Riparium)
> NAtural Jurassic....shaky video p17.
> Tom's Mini M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low maintenance Jungle set up
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've just up graded for a Juwel Rio 240 with a TetraTec 1200 filter and Hydor 300w.  Lighting is a T5 Arcadia Luminaire.  As before no water changes, just top up with filter maintenance once a month.  At the moment dosing is once a week with 5ml Trace, 2.5ml Easycarbo daily.  Fishes...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukaps.org




chg



Courtneybst said:


> Good point!
> 
> One of my favourite to memory (I have an awful memory) is 'Yellow Pebblequarium' by @Emil. I love the design of the scape but also the custom built yellow stand, it's my kind of vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Pebblequarium
> 
> 
> Hello Fellow Aquatic Plant Friends,   After several months experiencing all the joys that the planted tank brings, time has come to upgrade the size. I've decided to go from 60 to a whopping 90 liters! I know it's not much by any means but I needed to be reasonable. I'm renting my place and an...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukaps.org


Ahh yes I love that one, unconventional stands are great, there's loads of potential for cool special stands beyond the norm! I secretly want to do a nano that sits on a tall crazy plinth-style stand.



mort said:


> This is a very cool tank I think you'd enjoy Splash tetra paludarium
> Iain's other tanks are also beautiful.


This is one fabulous! I really love the idea of turning the usual Aquascaper into a paludarium to be able to keep some of the jumpier fish that we usually can't with an open top. And the planting is stunning, there is some so satisfying about great plants below and above the water together.



Ady34 said:


> Great post, there are endless quality journals each inspiring in their own rights.


There are! Including quite a few of yours!  Would love to know some of your favourites 



LondonDragon said:


> Great thread, some Featured Journals have been in there for a long time also, and we are always happy for suggestions from members about journals to move into that section.



Glad you like it! I think it's hard to know when a journal should be featured, though I do think some of the tanks in this thread are ambitious and beautiful enough   I love it when someone does something really personal and experimental.


----------

